# Sage and Halldor's intense olympic training



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> For the last time! Will someone PLEASE teach me how to embed?!?!?
> Sage Kotsenburg's Holy Crail Episode 2 - road to the Olympics - YouTube


everything after the = sign, and only that....in this case pC7reVLrMnE


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Sage is the man, i really like him. Really like his attitude.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

those guys make Keystone OK....well the park is the only decent thing there..but yea...park laps at keystone is like teh camera view of a sick shred video to your own tunes....20+sick riders there all the time....

I bet ski patrol is a dick to them lol.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

he is a good guy, handling the gold medal hype better than just about anyone ever


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Watched these yesterday, they do seem like cool dudes for sure.
One thing that stands out on the behind the scenes footage, is how these guys go from sitting around, talking shit, into dropping in cold and killing it on their scored runs.
My park runs always build as the day goes on, sun softens things up, building confidence and all the riding in between of course that keeps the blood flowing.
I never go insane on the first run or two after lunch, which is essentially what these guys do, every time they drop a comp run. 
Everyone that liked these videos, should also make sure they've watched Horgasm.


----------

